# New 'mini-moderator'



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Everyone, I'd like to introduce "JoshMonkey" !  Joshua David was born at home this afternoon at 4:50. 9 lbs 2 oz, 23 in. Big boy!










You'll have to excuse me if I don't spend much time here this evening. 

-Dave


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Congratulations Davemonkey, what size tank are you going to plant him in?!!! At 9#2oz he is no Nano, I'm figuring a 20 gallon!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats Dave!NASH welcomes it's newest member:clap2:!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Congratulations Dave!!! Healthy boy!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Congrats!!!

You better not spend much time here...... You know what they say, "If Mamma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy."


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

WONDERFUL!!! At home! WOW!!! I've been wondering when he'd decide to make his debut. Hope mama is fine! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Big Congrats Davemonkey!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Congrats bud! In a few years hopefully you'll hear "Can I help you clean the tank, Dad?" too


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

What a beautiful, healthy looking guy! Congratulations!
Hope Mom looks as good after her hard day!
Again Congratulations Dave!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats to you and your family, what a great day for you.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Dave!  My wife and I have our first on the way this June. You should get Joshmonkey a NASH onesy.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Congratulations to you and your wife, Dave!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Great news, Dave! Congrats and hope all is well with the mom and the new NASH member 

Now we can truly say we have members ranging from age 0 to age ###


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey, everyone!! Thanks so much for all the replies! The baby NASH/APC member is doing great, although last night was not the "greatest" night sleep I've ever had.  His mommy is doing VERY well right now. She said this was the easiest and least exhausting of the births so far. She had a good night sleep the night before and didn't even have to miss a meal. Total labor was only 3 hrs and a few minutes (maybe 20? ). 

The greatest thing for me is I get to take a week off work!  Now I have time to train him on the "ways of the planted aquarium". 

-Dave


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Congrats Dave!!! good time to stock up on the windex. 

Cheers!!!artyman:


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations on the homebirth and your beautiful baby boy!! good luck to your family


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats Dave! What a little sweetie!
I'm glad to hear Mom is doing well too. 

Congrats to you and your wife on your expected first too Aaron. How exciting!


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats! Here come the sleepless nights!


----------



## kid creole (Mar 5, 2009)

Congratulations. That is a beautiful baby.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratz on your beautiful big Boy.


----------

